# WTB Goose Shells



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anyone have some old Canada shells that they would sell a poor college kid for cheap? Please post here or PM with what you have. Just getting started with goose hunting. Would also love to go on a hunt with someone who knows what they are doing. I can call pretty decent.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If you ever make it up north (Ogden / Layton area), I have about 2 dozen magnum flambeaus that I'll make ya a good deal on.

This is what they are
http://www.flambeauoutdoors.com/en/hunting/site/details/5898SHU

Shoot me a text if your interested.

801-991-0577


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Where you at? SUU?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm at BYU.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a dozen that I'm going to sell they are pretty much brand new. Used them once. I'm in Heber. 801-960-7576. Shoot me a text


----------

